

Getting smarter about bandwidth - benwerd
http://news.latakoo.com/2012/03/01/getting-smarter-about-bandwidth/

======
drv
Articles about bandwidth should try to get the distinction between gigabytes
(GB) and gigabits (Gb) correct; otherwise, figures will be off by almost an
order of magnitude.

